# ADA Aquasoil How long does it last???????



## Ed_Alfonso (Dec 10, 2005)

Hi All,
I was wondering how long does ADA Aquasoil last in a tank? How long before you replace the entire subsrate. I am thinking every 3-4 years, but just want to read what other think.
Thanks,
Ed


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I'm sure you know that this is a new version of Amazonia that was released only a few months back. It uses a different manufacturing process and slightly different ingredients and portions.

Since it was only recently released, guessing on its life time would only be a guess. More than likely, the ADA folks have a good idea about how long that this new version might last, though.


----------

